# NC mini meet July 25th



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

*NC mini meet*

Jason (bertholomey) and I are planning to get together (TBD) and figured we would go ahead and let everyone else on the forums know, I know we have a few NC people here. 

Where: Wake Forest, NC 
When: TBD

Pizza will be served for lunch so if your coming RSVP with me or there wont be enough food. Gonna meet at my dads place since he has a much bigger place than I do. The swimming pool will be open so feel free to bring your swim suits. Those that can come either reply in here or shoot me over a PM. Once the time comes closer I will PM/email everyone with address and directions that can come.

EDIT: Well I completely forgot about a wedding on the 25th so I will have to get back with Jason to see if another date will work.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Looks like the beginning of August is going to look better for us. Possibly the first but the 8th or 15th is looking better right now.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm down for August if you guys are able to schedule it.
Subscribed....


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

8th is the date of Elite Summer Nationals down in SC.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah so the 15th might work better. I will make a new thread with updated date this week sometime.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

I finish this semester on Aug 12 so I can probably make that! Are you going to have the carputer up and running by then???


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

minibox said:


> I finish this semester on Aug 12 so I can probably make that! Are you going to have the carputer up and running by then???


I hope so, its all dependent on getting the W505 and ipod sold. Havent been able to move either. I have the netbook, DAC, USB hub, and touchscreen right now. Still have quite a bit to get, but got the most expensive stuff out of the way.


----------

